# تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء النصف الأول من القرن السابع الميلادى من  603 م و حتى 664 م



## +إيرينى+ (1 أبريل 2011)

*تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء النصف الأول من القرن السابع الميلادى من  603 م و حتى 664 م*​كان ياما كان 
*فى شهر أبيب سنة 603 م  جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا أنسطاسيوس البطريرك ال 36 *فى عهد فوقاس القيصر المغتصب 

كان هذا البطريرك مهتم بمقاومة البدع 
و فى عهده رجع الاتحاد بين كنيستى انطاكية و الاسكندرية 

وفى بداية هذا القرن بدأت حروب الفرس مرة أخرى على الحدودالشرقية للامبراطورية البيزنطية بقيادة كسرى ملك الفرس

و كان هرقل "هيراكليوس" والى افريقيا للامبراطورية البيزنطية 

فوقاس قيصر كان منشغل بالحروب ضد الفرس فترك مسائل الحكم بيد بطريرك روما الخلقيدونى الذى عين أولوجيوس بطريرك ملكى فى مصر فاغتصب لنفسه من البطريرك السكندرى بيعتى قزمان و دميان 

*ركزوا معايا فى اللى جاى*
هرقل كان عايز يستقل بمصر لنفسه عن الحكم البيزنطى  و الحقيقة ان المصريين ساعدوه المصيبة بأه إن هرقل إتهزم أمام فوقا
طبعا فوقا قبض على المصريين اللى ناصروا هرقل فجلد الكثير و قتل الباقى  و قطع رأس الأسقف و عذب وكيله بالجلد
فى سنة 610 م عاد هرقل و هجم على الاسكندرية و فاز فاستتب الملك لهرقل و قتل فوقاس قيصر 
فى الأوقات ديه افتتح كسرى ملك الفرس بلاد الشام وأخذ خشبة الصليب من أورشليم الى بلاده و وصل الى حدود مصر سنة 614 م
ففر مسيحى سوريا الى مصر هربا من الفرس
فى 23 كيهك سنة 614م تنيح البابا أنسطاسيوس 

*و فى أمشير سنة 614 م جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا اندرونيقوس  البطريرك ال 37*
و كان أهله ذوى نفوذ حتى أن ابن عمه كان والى ديوان الاسكندرية فلم يقدر الخلقدونيين أن يخرجوه من الاسكندرية

فى سنة 619 م سقطت الاسكندرية فى أيدى الفرس فقتلوا 80 ألف رجل من مسيحى الاسكندرية  و نهبوا الأديرة و قتلوا  7 آلاف راهب و خربوا 620 دير بضواحى الاسكندرية 
و عانى المصريين أشد المعاناه من الفرس
و فى 8 طوبة سنة 620 م تنيح البابا اندرونيقوس

*و فى أمشير سنة 620 م جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا بنيامين الأول البطريرك ال 38* فى عهد هرقل قيصر و فى أثناء احتلال الفرس للاسكندرية

و فى سنة 627 م عاد فهجم هرقل على الفرس و انتصر على كسرى ملك الفرس و قتله ...... تبعه ابنه فى الحكم فعقد صلح مع هرقل 

و عادت بلاد الشام  و مصر الى الامبراطورية البيزنطية فى سنة 628 م

و أرجع هرقل عود الصليب الى أورشليم

و عين هرقل قيصر والى على مصر اسمه جرجس بن مينا و هو يونانى الأصل 
و هو من ذكر عنه التاريخ أن اسمه المقوقس ......بس الحقيقة إن كلمة مقوقس هى كلمة يونانية معناها  حاكم 
 هو أيضا من كان العرب يسمونه عظيم القبط 
و فى الأوقات ديه حاول هرقل أن يقيم الاتحاد بين الخلقدونيين و اللاخلقدونيين لتوطيد ملكه على المملكة الرومانية و ذلك بصيغة إيمانية جديدة " بدعة جديدة .... مذهب المنوثيليته " تقول بوحدة مشيئتى المسيح اللاهوتية و الناسوتية  لكنه فشل و خاصة فى اقناع البابا بنيامين بمجمع خلقيدون 

و لما علم البابا بخطورة الموقف سنة 628 م هرب من وجه هرقل لمدة عشر سنين بعد أن أوصى الأساقفة بالهرب

و لما فقد هرقل اثر البابا بنيامين قبض على اخيه مينا و أنزل به البلايا و أشعل فى جنبه المشاعل حتى خرج لحم كليتيه و قلع أسنانه باللكم و أخيرا طرحوه فى البحر 

و قام الأساقفة الخلقدونيين الذين عينهم هرقل فى مصر  بسلب منازل المسيحيين و إذلالهم و اضطادهم  ....... هذه الأمور كلها صغرت المملكة الرومانية فى عيون المصريين 

معلش سامحونى سأطيل عليكم فى الجزء القادم و سيكون التلخيص بسيط جدا

فى كل هذه الأوقات كان يقوم مقوقس مصر "حاكم أو والى مصر" بضم ضرائب المصريين الى حوزته الخاصة ....فلما علم أن هرقل سيطالبه بما إختلسه من المال اضطر أن يسهل للعرب سبيل الاستيلاء على مصر 

و كان فى الوقت دا كان فيه أسقف لمدينة نقيوس إسمه يوحنا هذا الرجل كتب الكثير و الكثير عن احتلال العرب لمصر 

*فى سنة 639 م وصل جيش العرب الى حدود مصر بقيادة عمرو بن العاص بمساعدة اليهود  *
فدخل مدينة العريش  و منها وصل الى بلبيس و فتحها بعد قتال طال أمده نحو شهر 
و عند بابليون بعد أن دام القتال بين الروم و عمرو بن العاص 7 أشهر كان يتظاهر فيها المقوقس انه ضد العرب و هو معهم فخابر الروم بأمر التسليم فانسحب الجيش الرومانى  فقبض عمرو على كل مًن يخالفه من حُكّام الرومان وكَبّل أيديهم وأرجلهم بأغلال الحديد والخشب ونهب أموالاً كثيرة بعنف وضاعف فرض الضرائب على العمال وكان يُسخّرهم ليحملوا طعام أفراسهم وارتكب آثامًا كبيرة لا تحصى". 
عقد "كيرلس" -البابا الخلقيدوني- عقد التسليم وأداء الجزية واستولى المسلمون على كل بلاد مصر جنوبًا وشمالاً وضاعفوا عليهم فريضة الضرائب ثلاثة أمثال" (مخطوطة يوحنا النقيوسي )
عندما عرف المسلمون بانسحاب الجيش الرومانى ساروا في ابتهاج واستولوا على مدينة "قيوم" و"بويط" وأراقوا منها دمًا غزيرًا. (مخطوطة يوحنا النقيوسي ) .
والمدن التي شرعت في المقاومة كان جيش الإسماعيليين ينشب النار في أسوارها وبيوتها وطرقها وزروعها. 
عندما دخلوا مدينة "نقيوس" واحتلوها ولم يجدوا أحدًا من المحاربين فكانوا يقتلون كل مَن وجدوه في الطريق وفي الكنائس رجالاً وأطفالاً ولم يشفقوا على أحد. 
ونهبوا كثيرًا من الأسلاب وأسروا النساء والأطفال وتقاسموهم فيما بينهم وجعلوا نقيوس فقيرة. 

و كانت هناك مرات عديدة إلى وجود مقاومة قبطية أمام الاجتياح العربي -رغم عزلة القبط- حتى أن عمرو رئيس المسلمين مكث إثني عشر شهرًا يحارب المسيحيين الذين كانوا في شمال مصر ولم يستطع فتح مدنهم.
و من أهم هذه الثورات
- ثار إثنين من رجال الاقباط هم مينا وقزمان ووضعوا أرواحهم للدفاع عن انفسهم وقراهم وقادا مجموعه من الاقباط المدربين على حمل السلاح ودافعوا عن قراهم فى بساله وشجاعه ضد جنود العرب والاروام المدربين جيدا على القتال ( تاريخ الامه القبطيه ج2-3 ص136-137 ), وقاومت مدن شمال الدلتا الغزو العربى مثل إخنا - رشيد - البرلس - دمياط - خيس - بلهيب - سخا - سلطيس - فرطسا - تنيس - شطا - البلاد الواقعه باقليم البحيره وغيرها, اما مدن وقرى الصعيد فقد ظلت منفصله تقاوم لمده سنه تقريبا. ومن القري التى قاتلت عمرو بن العاص قريه يقال لها بلهيب واخري يقال لها الخيس وقريه يقال لها سلطيس, ولما ظهر عليهم المسلمون استحلوهم وسبا عمرو أهلها ارسلهم ليباعوا كعبيد فى المدينه فردهم عمر بن الخطاب الى قراهم قائلا: ان تجعل الاسكندريه وهؤلاء الثلاث القريات ذمه للمسلمين. وتضرب عليهم الخراج. ويكون خراجهم وما صالح عليه القبط قوه للمسلمين على عدوهم ولا يجعلون فيئا ولا عبيدا ففعل ذلك ( كتاب خطط المقريزى ج8 ص309-310) ومات كثير منهم فى الرحله الى المدينه والعوده الى من المدينه الى مصر.

وبعد... لعل تلك الصور كافية لتوضيح جزء مما جرى وحدث أثناء أحداث الاجتياح العربي لمصر؟!

*و كانت المفاوضة بين المقوقس الخائن السارق مع العرب *

بعد أن كتب اليه عمرو بن العاص يقول ليس لك و لقومك سبيل للنجاه الا إذا اخترت واحد من هذه الشروط :
1-	إما الجزية
2-	أو الاسلام
3-	أو استمرار القتال

فاتفق معه المقوقس على الجزية نظير أن يعط الأمان للأقباط و من أراد البقاء فى مصرمن الروم على أنفسهم و كنائسهم 
و كانت الجزية مقدارها 2 دينار فى السنة ما عدا الشيخ و الولد البالغ من العمر 13 سنة فيما أصغر و المرأة " كانت 3 أضعاف الجزية المقررة من الرومان "
 كان عدد القبط فى هذا الوقت فى حدود 24 مليون نسمة تقريبا
و عدد الشيوخ و الأولاد 13 سنة فيما أصغر و السيدات فى حدود 18 مليون نسمة
لذلك فعدد الذين يدفعون الجزية = 24 مليون – 18 مليون = 6 مليون 

أى أنه كان يصل للعرب من الجزية 12 مليون دينار فى السنة 

حتى أن عمرو بن العاص سمى مصر بالبقرة الحلوب

للعلم كان 4 دينار فى السنة تكفى بالكاد للعيش للفرد الواحد 

و قد كتب الخليفه عمر بن الخطاب الى واليه على مصر عمرو بن العاص : ان يختم فى رقاب أهل الذمه بالرصاص وليظهر مناطقهم ويجزوا نواصيهم ويركبون على الاكف عرضا ولا تضرب الجزيه إلا من جريت عليه الموسى دون النساء والولدان , لا تدعهم يتشبهون بالمسلمين فى ملبوسهم


و فى سنة 642 م مات هرقل حزنا على استيلاء العرب على مصر

و لما أستتب الحكم للعرب 

و يبدو أن عمرو بن العاص فهم من أين تؤكل الكتف بالنسبة للأقباط 
فأمر إعادة بطريركهم السكندرى " البابا بنيامين "  و رد للمصريين كنائسهم التى سلبها الخلقدونيين
و قرب اليه كثيرين من الأقباط و اعتمد عليهم فى اصلاح البلاد
و ذلك كله ليهدئ من ثورة الأقباط و حتى لا يقف الأقباط مع الامبراطورية الرومانية ضد الدولة الاسلامية 
و قسم عمرو بن العاص القطر المصرى الى كور أو أعمال يرأس كل منها حاكم قبطى 
فهدأ الأقباط للأسف و رضخوا للحكم العربى و أكلوا الطعم

ثم بعد ذلك  و بعد محاولات كثيرة لمدة 3 سنوات استولى العرب على الاسكندرية و دمروا أسوارها بعد أن حدثت خيانة من أحد حراس أبواب الاسكندرية و أشعلوا النيران فى الكنائس و بينها الكنيسة القديمة لمارمرقس حيث كانت بقايا جسد مارمرقس مدفونة فأخفى أحد الأقباط رأس القديس فى مركب رجل اسمه شنودة " أحد عظماء الأقباط " و لكن المركب لم تتحرك و لما فتش السفينة علم بوجود الرأس فمضى و أعلم البابا بنيامين بالخبر و حالا أخذها من المركب فاقلعت فورا 
المهم 
كان فيه عالم من علماء الاسكندرية اسمه يوحنا " يحيى" الغراماطبقى  كان عمرو بن العاص مفتونا به بسبب ألفاظ الأول الفلسفية التى لم تكن للعرب بها أنسه حتى أنه كان لا يفارقه
فطلب يحيي من عمرو أن يعطيه الكتب الموجودة فى الخزائن الملوكية بالاسكندرية  " مكتبة الاسكندرية القديمة " 
فقال له عمرو : هذا لايمكننى أن آمر فيه إلا بعد استئذان أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب 
فلما استأنه 
رد عمر بن الخطاب و قال :  أما الكتب التى ذكرتها فان كان فيها ما يوافق كتاب الله "القرآن" ففى كتاب الله غنى عنها و ان كان فيها ما يخالف كتاب الله فلا حاجة اليها فتقدم باعدامها.
فشرع عمرو بن العاص فى تفريغها على حمامات الاسكندرية و احراقها فى مواقدها فاستنفذت فى مدة 6 أشهر
أى أن عمرو بن العاص أحرق مكتبة الاسكندرية بأمر من الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب

و فى سنة 643 م – 23 هـ  قتل عمر بن الخطاب بيد عبد فارسى لديه يدعى فيروز ويلقب بأبى لؤلؤه حيث هجم عليه وهو يصلى وطعنه فى خاصرته فقتله

*و فى سنة 643 م – 23 هـ تولى الخلافة عثمان بن عفان *

ففصل عمرو بن العاص فى سنة 647 م – 27 هـ و عين بدل منه عبد الله بن سعد بن أبى سرح " أخو عثمان بن عفان فى الرضاعة "
و عندما تم فصل عمرو بن العاص قال مقولته الشهيرة :- اذا أنا كماسك البقره بقرنيها واخر يحلبها
المهم  
اشتد عبدالله بن سعد على الأهالى و جمع منهم ضرائب باهظة حتى أنه جمع 14 مليون من الدنانير فى أول سنة بزيادة مليونين عما يجمعه عمرو بن العاص
و اضطهدوا المسيحيين أشد الاضطهاد

و فى* سنة 655 م – 35 هـ *قتل عثمان بن عفان  

ثم خلفه *على بن ابى طالب* فعزل عبدالله بن أبى سرحة وولى بدل منه قيس بن سعد بن عبادة على مصر 

فى أثناء هذا الاضطهاد كانت الكنيسة تثبت الارثوذكس 
و فى سنة 657 م أرسل البابا بنيامين راهب اسمه تكلاهيمانوت الى الحبشة
و فى 8 طوبة سنة 659 م تنيح البابا بنيامين 

و* فى أمشير سنة 659 م جلس ع الكرسى المرقسى البابا أغاثو البطريرك ال 39 *فى عهد خلافة على بن أبى طالب
كان هذا القديس يشترى الكثير من المسيحيين العبيد للعرب خوفا عليهم من  الأسلمة 

و فى بداية سنة 661 م – 40 هـ قتل على بن أبى طالب
و فى نفس السنة تولى ابنه الحسن الحكم إلا أنه تنازل عنه لمعاوية بن أبى سفيان بعد أن كادت تقوم بينهما الحروب 
فى هذه الفترة البسيطة كان من الممكن أن يطلبوا الاستقلال و لكنهم لم يفعلوا ليه؟؟؟؟ ماعرفش 
المهم 
*فى سنة 662 م – 41 هـ تولى معاوية بن أبى سفيان الخلافة و هنا بدأ عهد الدولة الأموية* 

فى الفترة اللى فاتت " منذ الاجتياح العربى على مصر " تولى على مصر ولاه كثيرين كان أقلهم قسوة هو عمرو بن العاص 
و لذلك طلب الأقباط إرجاع عمرو لولاية مصر و بالفعل تم تلبية طلبهم 
و لكنه مات سنة 664 م – 43 هـ 

و ما مر به الأقباط فى الفترة السابقة شىء بسيط جدا جدا بمقارنته بما مروا به بعد ذلك فى عهد الدولة الأموية و يا ترى الخلقدونيين واقفوا ساكتين و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟
لو عايز تعرف باقى الأحداث تابع معانا و شوف إيه اللى حصل

*يتبع فى النصف الثانى من القرن السابع الميلادى*​
ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2011)

مشكوره تاسوني ايريني علي الموضوع المفيد 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## نونوس14 (1 أبريل 2011)

*رااااااااائع جدا يا ايرينى*
*ميرسى ع الموضوع الحلو*
*ربنا يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## coptic eagle (1 أبريل 2011)

زياده في التوثيق من مصادر عربيه
كيف استولى عمر بن العاص على اموال الاقباط

وعن هشام بن أبي رقية اللخميّ‏:‏ أن عمرو بن العاص لما فتح مصر قال لقبط مصر‏:‏ إن من كتمني كنزًا عنده فقدرت عليه قتلته وإنّ قبطيًا من أرض الصعيد يقال له‏:‏ بطرس ذكر لعمرو‏:‏ إن عنده كنزًا فأرسل إليه فسأله فأنكر وجحد فحبسه في السجن وعمرو يسأل عنه‏:‏ هل تسمعونه يسأل عن أحد فقالوا‏:‏ لا إنما سمعناه يسأل عن راهب في الطور فأرسل عمرو إلى بطرس فنزع خاتمه ثم كتب إلى ذلك الراهب‏:‏ أن ابعث إليّ بما عندك وختمه بخاتمه فجاء الرسول بقُلَّة شامية مختومة بالرصاص ففتحها عمرو فوجد فيها صحيفة مكتوب فيها‏:‏ ما لكمَ تحت الفسقية الكبيرة فأرسل عمرو إلى الفسقية فحبس عنها الماء ثم قلع البلاط الذي تحتها فوجد فيها اثنين وخمسين أردبًا ذهبًا مصريًا مضروبة فضرب عمرو رأسه عند باب المسجد فأخرج القبط كنوزهم شفقًا أن يبغي على أحد منهم فيقتل كما قتل بطرس‏.‏ 
http://212.162.134.18/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=224&CID=17

ما هي ثروة عمر بن العاصمن اموال الاقباط

 سبعين رقبة جمل مملوءة ذهبا 
راجع اخر سطر في هذا المصدر جيدا
http://ar.wikisource.org/wiki/%D8%B3...B9%D8%A7%D8%B5

ودليل على ان  الجزيه لم تكن محدده ولم تكن مبلغ بسيط


رقية اللخمي‏:‏ قدم صاحب أخنا على عمرو بن العاص رضي اللّه عنه فقال له‏:‏ أخبرنا ما على أحدنا من الجزية فنصير لها‏.‏ 

فقال عمرو وهو يشير إلى ركن كنيسة‏:‏ لو أعطيتني من الأرض إلى السقف ما أخبرتك ما عليك إنما أنتم خزانة لنا إن كثر علينا كثرنا عليكم وإن خفف عنا خففنا عنكم ومن ذهب إلى هذا الحديث ذهب إلى أن مصر فتحت عنوة‏.‏ 
http://212.162.134.18/Islamlib/viewc...BID=224&CID=17

وكمان مصدر اخر عن ثروة بن العاص

*ومن ابن عبد الحكم إلى المسعودي في كتابه الشهير "مروج الذهب ومعادن الجواهر" (الجزء الثالث صفحة 23) ، حيث يقول أن عمرو بن العاص جمع مالاً وفيراً من فترتي ولايته على مصر، وأنه خلف من الذهب سبعين رقبة جمل مملوءة بالذهب وسبعين بهاراً دنانير، وعشرين جلد ثور ملء الواحد منها أردبان بالمصري من الفضة، وخلف عمرو من العين ثلاثمائة ألف دينار، ومن الورق ألف درهم ، وغلة مائتي ألف دينار ، وضيعته المعروفة بالوهط قيمتها عشرة آلاف ألف درهم" (أي مليون درهم)، فمن أين أتى ابن العاص بكل هذا وهو الفاتح الزاهد الورع كما تصوره لنا الأدبيات الزائفة التي يتناقلها الببغاوات عن فقهاء السلاطين ؟*​http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_52.htm​


----------



## marcelino (1 أبريل 2011)

*فين المسلمين اللى شوهوا التاريخ يشوفوا عمايلهم السودا 

وبعدين انتى بتلومى على سلبيه الاقباط وقتها طيب ماهى لسه موجودة 
*​


----------



## مريم12 (2 أبريل 2011)

*مجهود راااائع يا ايرينى
تسلم ايدك
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مشكوره تاسوني ايريني علي الموضوع المفيد
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك




*شكرا يا الأسد المرقصى 
على مرورك و تعليقك و تقييمك

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أبريل 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *رااااااااائع جدا يا ايرينى*
> *ميرسى ع الموضوع الحلو*
> *ربنا يبارك مجهودك*



*شكرا يا نونوس14 
على مرورك و تعليقك و تشجيعك
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أبريل 2011)

coptic eagle قال:


> زياده في التوثيق من مصادر عربيه
> كيف استولى عمر بن العاص على اموال الاقباط
> 
> وعن هشام بن أبي رقية اللخميّ‏:‏ أن عمرو بن العاص لما فتح مصر قال لقبط مصر‏:‏ إن من كتمني كنزًا عنده فقدرت عليه قتلته وإنّ قبطيًا من أرض الصعيد يقال له‏:‏ بطرس ذكر لعمرو‏:‏ إن عنده كنزًا فأرسل إليه فسأله فأنكر وجحد فحبسه في السجن وعمرو يسأل عنه‏:‏ هل تسمعونه يسأل عن أحد فقالوا‏:‏ لا إنما سمعناه يسأل عن راهب في الطور فأرسل عمرو إلى بطرس فنزع خاتمه ثم كتب إلى ذلك الراهب‏:‏ أن ابعث إليّ بما عندك وختمه بخاتمه فجاء الرسول بقُلَّة شامية مختومة بالرصاص ففتحها عمرو فوجد فيها صحيفة مكتوب فيها‏:‏ ما لكمَ تحت الفسقية الكبيرة فأرسل عمرو إلى الفسقية فحبس عنها الماء ثم قلع البلاط الذي تحتها فوجد فيها اثنين وخمسين أردبًا ذهبًا مصريًا مضروبة فضرب عمرو رأسه عند باب المسجد فأخرج القبط كنوزهم شفقًا أن يبغي على أحد منهم فيقتل كما قتل بطرس‏.‏
> ...



*شكرا يا coptic eagle
على مرورك و تعليقك و الاضافة الهامة جدا

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *فين المسلمين اللى شوهوا التاريخ يشوفوا عمايلهم السودا
> 
> وبعدين انتى بتلومى على سلبيه الاقباط وقتها طيب ماهى لسه موجودة
> *​



*شكرا يا marcelino
على مرورك و تعليقك 

بالنسبة لموضوع السلبية
أيامها كدة باختصار 
مصر أنهكت ف الحروب مع الروم ضد الفرس و العكس
و أنهكت من شدة إضطهاد الخلقدونيين
و أنا أقصد على الانهاك النفسى أكثر من الجسدى
و غير إنه شعب أعزل
لكن كل هذا لم يكن بالنسبة لى مبرر كافى للسلبية 
و خاصة للسلبية فى الأوقات التى تحتاج لإيجابية
و ليس لأنك أعطيتنى المراكز و الكنائس أنى أعتبر هذا كرم منك فأن هذا حقى 
كيف يأكلون الطعم بهذه البساطة 
لى الحق أن ألومهم
كنا 24 مليون نسمة منهم 6 مليون يصلحون للحروب أمام 10 ألاف فقط
ما هذه المهزلة


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أبريل 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *مجهود راااائع يا ايرينى
> تسلم ايدك
> و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



*شكرا يا مريم 12 
على مرورك و تعليقك و تشجيعك و تقييمك

*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أبريل 2011)

متابع دائما 
موضوع مهم وجميل ومفيد جدا
ربنا يباركك
شكراا​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2011)

متابعين يا ايريني

مشكووووووورة  كتير للموضوع الشيق

الرب يبارك مجهوك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> متابع دائما
> موضوع مهم وجميل ومفيد جدا
> ربنا يباركك
> شكراا​




*شكرا يا أستاذ النهيسى على متابعتك و إهتمامك و تعليقك
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> متابعين يا ايريني
> 
> مشكووووووورة  كتير للموضوع الشيق
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهوك



*شكرا يا كليمو على متابعتك و إهتمامك و تعليقك
*​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (3 أبريل 2011)

Well don Irini as usual good covering .....! as i sed to you God hwo allawed all that insicuanses to happen to keep the coptic church powerful in spiritual more than ever ....! would you a compaire what were happen with coptic church  ......! were happen  other churches ....! non.....! well don Irini so


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أبريل 2011)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don Irini as usual good covering .....! as i sed to you God hwo allawed all that insicuanses to happen to keep the coptic church powerful in spiritual more than ever ....! would you a compaire what were happen with coptic church  ......! were happen  other churches ....! non.....! well don Irini so


*
Thank you rafaatbarsoum
about the comparison: I have no information enough to make a successful subject
but I should try and read carefully 
thank you for you advice, comment and encouragement*​


----------

